# Hwbot-Jahresrückblick 2013: Die Erfolge des PCGH-Teams



## PCGH-Redaktion (12. Januar 2014)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Hwbot-Jahresrückblick 2013: Die Erfolge des PCGH-Teams*

					Mit über 52.600 Punkten steht das Hwbot-Team von PC Games Hardware nach dem Abschluss des Jahres 2013 auf dem vierten Rang in der Hwbot-Teamwertung. Im Europa-Ranking liegt das Team wie schon im Vorjahr auf dem ersten Platz. Dieses gute Abschneiden haben über 500 Mitglieder ermöglicht - mehr als bei fast jedem anderen Team, das auf der Overclocking-Website Hwbot registriert ist.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Hwbot-Jahresrückblick 2013: Die Erfolge des PCGH-Teams*


----------



## Scalon (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hwbot-Jahresrückblick 2013: Die Erfolge des PCGH-Teams*

sehr schön, ich ziehe meinen imaginären, virtuellen Hut vor eurer Leistung  weiter so


----------



## matt.berger (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hwbot-Jahresrückblick 2013: Die Erfolge des PCGH-Teams*

Wow der 8Auer ist ja echt oft vertreten. Respekt


----------



## Onkel Lutz (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hwbot-Jahresrückblick 2013: Die Erfolge des PCGH-Teams*

Oh da werde ich mal Catzilla (1440p) nachreichen.


----------



## Vaykir (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hwbot-Jahresrückblick 2013: Die Erfolge des PCGH-Teams*



matt.berger schrieb:


> Wow der 8Auer ist ja echt oft vertreten. Respekt


 
Roman gehört auch zur absoluten OC Elite und das nicht nur deutschlandweit


----------



## True Monkey (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hwbot-Jahresrückblick 2013: Die Erfolge des PCGH-Teams*

Danke an Stephan für den tollen Rückblick 

 Ich glaube so wie unser Roman gerade Gas gibt tut sich dieses Jahr noch einiges


----------



## blackbolt (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hwbot-Jahresrückblick 2013: Die Erfolge des PCGH-Teams*

Toller Rückblick ,muss dieses Jahr auch mal wieder etwas mehr machen


----------



## Icke&Er (22. Januar 2014)

Habe mir auch vorgenommen dieses Jahr mal wieder was zu starten xD


----------



## xNN (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hwbot-Jahresrückblick 2013: Die Erfolge des PCGH-Teams*

Glückwunsch! Wenn es das Budget dieses Jahr zulässt bin ich auch zum ersten mal mit von der Partie.


----------

